# Vacuum pipe layout



## Jimmyboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi
New member warning!!
Can anyone help with the layout of the vacuum pipe layout/route on a Mk 1 TT with apx engine code 
I have bought a TT with a broken engine which the previous owner removed I have since picked up a second hand engine and have reinstalled but have got 2 vacuum pipes with no where to connect them,they come from the fuel pressure regulator and the egr 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Jimmyboy said:


> Hi
> New member warning!!
> Can anyone help with the layout of the vacuum pipe layout/route on a Mk 1 TT with apx engine code
> I have bought a TT with a broken engine which the previous owner removed I have since picked up a second hand engine and have reinstalled but have got 2 vacuum pipes with no where to connect them,they come from the fuel pressure regulator and the egr
> Many thanks in advance


Only Hoggy, his disciples and God understand the vacuum pipe layout!


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi did you replace like engine for like or is the new one a BAM engine as the difference in vacuum requirements between that and the earlier APX is significant to say nothing of the electrical differences. May sound like a daft question but it's been done before.....


----------



## Jimmyboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi
Straight swop from apx to another apx engine 
The underside of the inlet manifold has 2 outlets on the left hand side which are both used at the moment,1 which goes over the top of the rocker cover and into the valve assembly on top and the second one goes to a little valve underneath the manifold at the front to the right of the dipstick 
I'm guessing they may just need to be T into one of these lines but wanted some advice first 
Many thanks guys


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Im pretty sure one of them goes from under the inlet manifold to the top of the recirculating valve. Someone else will be along soon that has a lot more knoledge


----------



## TiTi_Boy (Jun 9, 2017)

If you mean the central outlet in the pic? below









It connects into the PCV/bleeder valve, which then connects into the t-housing.










The rubber hose connected to the central outlet on the manifold is #4 in the diagram. The OEM hose # is 06A103213BK £22 !!! Just had to buy one.


----------



## Jimmyboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi
Thanks for reply 
It's the two on the other end I was wondering about ?
At the moment they have two hoses connected to them but I still have two more left from the egr and the fuel pressure regulator that haven't got any where to connect to 
Thanks Jim


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Jimmyboy said:


> Hi
> Thanks for reply
> It's the two on the other end I was wondering about ?
> At the moment they have two hoses connected to them but I still have two more left from the egr and the fuel pressure regulator that haven't got any where to connect to
> Thanks Jim


The two on the end? One goes to the FPR at the side of the inlet manifold the other goes to the N249 valve ontop of the cam cover if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jimmyboy (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi 
Thanks
So if I put the pipe from the fpr to the inlet manifold that just leaves the pipe from the egr,I take it that could go on the little valve underneath the inlet manifold to the right of the dipstick ? 
Cheers


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

TiTi_Boy said:


> If you mean the central outlet in the pic? below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TiTi_Boy. You little star. Just the hose I've been looking for, as my current one on the 180 has a split in it. Temporary bodge fix with heat shrink.


----------

